# The Consultas Medicas Around Mexico City



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

Okay, arrived during winter and am still here, so would like advice on using the consultas medica storefronts in every neighborhood for things like blood pressure, blood tests and basic health exams.

I recently walked into a storefront that did not have a single person in the waiting room where a polite young doctor agreed to check my blood pressure. He didn't give me a bill or anything, just told me the reading and wrote it down. He recommended I come back in two weeks to check it again and I'm wondering if that's like the intro to a doctor patient type relationship where I'll be billed?

Regularly pass a hospital in Mexico City that always has people in wheel chairs and on crutches all over the sidewalk with big banners hanging from the facade warning that you not buy street food or smoke that reminds me of medicaid clinics in the U.S. so would appreciate advice on a hospital that's not like that in the event that I actually need some kind of serious care...


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

MissThing said:


> Okay, arrived during winter and am still here, so would like advice on using the consultas medica storefronts in every neighborhood for things like blood pressure, blood tests and basic health exams.
> 
> I recently walked into a storefront that did not have a single person in the waiting room where a polite young doctor agreed to check my blood pressure. He didn't give me a bill or anything, just told me the reading and wrote it down. He recommended I come back in two weeks to check it again and I'm wondering if that's like the intro to a doctor patient type relationship where I'll be billed?
> 
> Regularly pass a hospital in Mexico City that always has people in wheel chairs and on crutches all over the sidewalk with big banners hanging from the facade warning that you not buy street food or smoke that reminds me of medicaid clinics in the U.S. so would appreciate advice on a hospital that's not like that in the event that I actually need some kind of serious care...


In Mexico City, where you're located, ABC hospital is the closest to an American medical center. I used it regularly when I worked in Mexico and had medical insurance provided by my US employer. I'd say most of the doctors are U.S. trained and English speakers, though I can't say for sure.. I used it last year on my own, and it is pretty pricey without medical insurance.

Home - Centro Médico ABC


----------



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks Meritorious. I don't know, however, about "pricey." That word is not my friend! I've heard there are good hospitals in Mexico City in the zona de hospitales, but have no idea where they are and if they take walk-in patients.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MissThing said:


> Okay, arrived during winter and am still here, so would like advice on using the consultas medica storefronts in every neighborhood for things like blood pressure, blood tests and basic health exams.
> 
> I recently walked into a storefront that did not have a single person in the waiting room where a polite young doctor agreed to check my blood pressure. He didn't give me a bill or anything, just told me the reading and wrote it down. He recommended I come back in two weeks to check it again and I'm wondering if that's like the intro to a doctor patient type relationship where I'll be billed?


I occasionally go to a small pharmacy in my neighborhood that has a doctor giving "consultas". You have to pay $30 to the clerk in the pharmacy area before seeing the doctor on call. I have used them for minor medical problems with good results, plus a major one involving a fall and a banged-up elbow.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> I occasionally go to a small pharmacy in my neighborhood that has a doctor giving "consultas". You have to pay $30 to the clerk in the pharmacy area before seeing the doctor on call. I have used them for minor medical problems with good results, plus a major one involving a fall and a banged-up elbow.


You say $30 but I'm sure you mean 30 pesos ? Where we live the clinic visits are free with the (unspoken) understanding that any prescription will be filled at the adjacent pharmacy. An excellent resource particularly if you kind of self-diagnose the issue and simply want a prescription. Sure beats the lines at IMSS.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> You say $30 but I'm sure you mean 30 pesos ? Where we live the clinic visits are free with the (unspoken) understanding that any prescription will be filled at the adjacent pharmacy. An excellent resource particularly if you kind of self-diagnose the issue and simply want a prescription. Sure beats the lines at IMSS.


Since we are in Mexico where $ = pesos, obviously I meant 30 pesos.  I think the charge is reasonable since a visit doesn't always include getting a prescription.


----------



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you isla Verde. I was wondering if money came in -- since in my particular situation my blood pressure was taken free of charge -- and what services they offered.


----------



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

Aha. Interesting, so the free clinics drive sales for the nearby pharmacy. Thanks Chuck! I did buy my blood pressure pills at a pharmacy in the same little plaza that must be linked. I have no idea if the man inside the clinic was a doctor, an intern or what, however...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MissThing said:


> Thank you isla Verde. I was wondering if money came in -- since in my particular situation my blood pressure was taken free of charge -- and what services they offered.


The place I go charges $30 for a general visit. If you only want your blood pressure taken, the fee is $15. There are other charges for other things apart from a general "consulta".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MissThing said:


> Aha. Interesting, so the free clinics drive sales for the nearby pharmacy. Thanks Chuck! I did buy my blood pressure pills at a pharmacy in the same little plaza that must be linked. I have no idea if the man inside the clinic was a doctor, an intern or what, however...


The place I go the doctor is a fully-qualified physician, with credentials prominently posted.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

MissThing said:


> Aha. Interesting, so the free clinics drive sales for the nearby pharmacy. Thanks Chuck! I did buy my blood pressure pills at a pharmacy in the same little plaza that must be linked. I have no idea if the man inside the clinic was a doctor, an intern or what, however...


(Another case where I will be relating NON-Mexican experiences)

In South Florida it seemed to me that every other doctor we went to on our United Healthcare plan was either ex-military or Indian. We were fortunate that when we needed it most my employer simply said 'get the best you can get and bring me the bills'. I miss him.

In Mexico - I believe that the young doctors found at the 'clinics' are every bit as qualified - perhaps even more so than the established doctors - but have simply not yet 'planted their roots'.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> . . .
> In Mexico - I believe that the young doctors found at the 'clinics' are every bit as qualified - perhaps even more so than the established doctors - but have simply not yet 'planted their roots'.


More qualified, maybe not, but certainly qualified enough to take my blood pressure or give me advice about dealing with insomnia. I have the feeling that many recently-graduated physicians work at these clinics to get experience till they can open up their own practices or join a group practive.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> More qualified, maybe not, but certainly qualified enough to take my blood pressure or give me advice about dealing with insomnia. I have the feeling that many recently-graduated physicians work at these clinics to get experience till they can open up their own practices or join a group practive.


(Once again - another non Mexican experience - but perhaps some carry over)

Many years ago when I lived in Guatemala I lived in a rented house/structure one side of which was a free medical clinic - one day a week. One of the most renowned / practiced physicians spent every Wednesday perched on the porch reading, waiting for indigenous folk to come by. Sometimes people just give.

But that situation is MUCH different than Mexico City.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> More qualified, maybe not, but certainly qualified enough to take my blood pressure or give me advice about dealing with insomnia. I have the feeling that many recently-graduated physicians work at these clinics to get experience till they can open up their own practices or join a group practive.


Actually - I believe young graduates are required to do a stint at IMSS before hitting the street as doctors. Last year I visited an ENT, who appeared to have a very successful private practice. He was incredulous that someone from the US would go IMSS. He said something like - I (he) have only been to IMSS because I had to. I also believe that there are some excellent specialists at IMSS, like the cardiologist I saw last year, one of the best around. I think they get some sort of incentive from Mexico to help out at IMSS - perhaps either early retirement or more retirement pay - but I am on thin ice there.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> Actually - I believe young graduates are required to do a stint at IMSS before hitting the street as doctors. Last year I visited an ENT, who appeared to have a very successful private practice. He was incredulous that someone from the US would go IMSS. He said something like - I (he) have only been to IMSS because I had to. I also believe that there are some excellent specialists at IMSS, like the cardiologist I saw last year, one of the best around. I think they get some sort of incentive from Mexico to help out at IMSS - perhaps either early retirement or more retirement pay - but I am on thin ice there.


I have many Dr. friends and my wife´s relatives. Some work 4 or 5 hours per day Mon. _ Fr. at the IMSS, ISSSTE and Seguro Popular and Cruz Roja. They are specialists and have a private practice the other 4 to 5 hours per day. In my experience from socializing with them they usually had state university training which means they interned at one of the socialized medical hospitals for 4 or 5 years with little pay. They passed the exam to become Dr.s. They then did a 1 year service at a socialized medical facility to get their "cedulas".

They feel, I think, being involved in a social democracy since birth that they own something to Mexico and Mexicans, not like US Dr.s who paid dearly to become Dr.s. They get training, a pension and get to be with other Dr.s in their daily routine and meet people involved in socialized medicine. Some become high paid administrators latter on. Another thing I feel is there are too many prvate specialists and even more GPs than what I see as a chance to keep busy all 8 or 9 hours per day in our city, at least. [San Luis Potosi


----------

